# Swollen mouth



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a goat that seems to have a swollen mouth she's also a mother what should I do to get it normal?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post photos? Is this the kids’ dam?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We need a lot more information.


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Can you post photos? Is this the kids' dam?


No it's not


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> We need a lot more information.


She has problems eating but she still trys to eat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you may need to get a vet involved.


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Missgoaty said:


> I have a goat that seems to have a swollen mouth she's also a mother what should I do to get it normal?


Does she have sores on or near her mouth? It might be sore mouth.


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

Heres pictures of her mouth


----------



## Smallishbear12 (Oct 13, 2017)

Missgoaty said:


> View attachment 126327
> View attachment 126328
> View attachment 126329
> Heres pictures of her mouth


Doesn't look like she has any sores. Have you check to see if she has any problems with her teeth or if she has an abscess?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe a spider bite or?
Any small puncture wounds there?
A sticker, sliver?

Trying some benadryl may help, if it is from a bite or sting.

Check the inside of her mouth as suggested. If it is a bad tooth or abscess a vet need to intervene.


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

It might be abscess is there any way to treat it?


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

She also started having diarrhea


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she anemic? Can you get a fecal done?


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Is she anemic? Can you get a fecal done?


Her tongue is really white she won't stand up unless you help her how do you get a fecal done?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Collect some of her poop in a ziplock bag, take it to a vet. Any vet should be able to run a test for you to check for parasites.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you giving for minerals?


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What are you giving for minerals?


Dewormer, electrolytes


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Are you giving them any loose minerals or a salt block?


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Are you giving them any loose minerals or a salt block?


No


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

Missgoaty said:


> No


But the yes to the salt block


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

They need some loose minerals. They cant get enough from the block. Now I do leave the salt block out there because they seem to enjoy it. She could be suffering from iodine deficiency, that can cause strange lumps and bumps.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If she is that anemic, she will need iron and B complex as soon as possible in addition to finding out what is causing the anemia. You can get either injectable iron or Red Cell for the iron, and also B complex from a feed store. I would do that tonight if it is possible.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

This the iron supplement that I have.


----------



## Missgoaty (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you i'll check those out and give you guys any updates. I gave her B complex today but the gel kind is that fine or is the injection better?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Also if she had diarrhea you should stop any grain. If she's having trouble eating she might eat hay pellets; you could even try wetting some. She sounds really sick. Can you get her to a vet or have a vet come to you?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

You really need to get a vet involved. Pull down her eyelid and check her color on the inside of the eyelid. I think injectable B is faster than the gel, but give her some more of the gel this morning. The iron is about 4 ccs per 100 pounds. She does sound pretty sick.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Injectable b is best. Get some loose minerals (manna pro is ok and can be found at most TSCs) and leave t out free choice. Copper bolus would also be a good idea.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, I would get a vet involved.

I was trying to figure out the swelling. 
If it is her chin or down farther there?
I may of looked at the wrong area?
If it was circled I would of known for sure. 

It may be the beginning of bottle jaw especially if she is anemic.
Get a fecal for worms and cocci right away. 

And start iron. I have never used the injectable. But it says pig Anem-x, I have read to use 1 to 2 cc's SQ, once a week for 3 to 4 weeks to rebuild iron. Don't quote me on that. Hopefully someone can chime in on it.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The advice of getting a vet involved is primary. If she won't stand, the problem needs to be identified quickly. A down goat can turn into a dead goat if not addressed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------

